# Aggravated by an 11 week old puppy.



## Banditoburrito (Dec 12, 2010)

We got him at eight weeks, and everything was fine up until two days ago when we took him to the vet.

He growled, tried to bite, and refused to sit still. I was horrified at how he was reacting, especially seeing he's usually very friendly towards people. But since the vet visit, he's been acting very differently than usual.

Bandit's begun to tear up anything he can get his paws on. This includes his own pee pads, which I find very odd. He refuses to listen now, and forces my husband and I to chase him around to no end if he has something.

We give this puppy all the attention he demands. Playing with him, a plethora of toys, etc.

Bandit would probably only whine for about five minutes after my husband leaves for work. After that, he'll go chew on his bone or come settle down with me. Since the vet visit though, he's been going insane once my husband is gone. He whined, and howled, for over half-hour after my husband left. He proceeded to sit infront of my father-in-law's door and continue whining until he came out, which he finally settled down.

:/ I woke up this morning to him going RAMPANT because my husband left for twenty minutes to run his father to the store. Howling, barking, whining, with no stop. No scolding would stop him.

What gives? Is there some phase that puppies go through at eleven weeks old?

Also, we CANNOT get him to poop outside. He'll pee, but it's like he refuses to poop. We came to a realization that he's been pooping under our bed and under the couch. So now he's strictly prohibited anywhere near those areas. How can we encourage him to poop outside?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Please read the stickies in the first time dog owners, and the training sections. There is very good info there on house training and puppy raising. Search and read info on bite inhibition. Go watch vids at YouTube on Kikopup's channel to learn how to positively motivate and direct your puppy. Seek out and get into a training class as soon as you can.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Banditoburrito said:


> We got him at eight weeks, and everything was fine up until two days ago when we took him to the vet.
> 
> He growled, tried to bite, and refused to sit still. I was horrified at how he was reacting, especially seeing he's usually very friendly towards people. But since the vet visit, he's been acting very differently than usual.
> 
> ...


 I doubt the vet visit caused any behavior problems. He was scared, so he reacted to that at the vet's by biting,growling. He's a puppy. They go through different behaviors. He's probably getting ready to start teething, and will want to chew up things. You need to redirect, and give him something appropriate to chew on.

They also go through a fear stage, where they are more fearful and anxious. Have your husband give him something to occupy himself (like a peanut butter stuffed frozen Kong), when he is leaving.

He isn't housebroken, and you need to go back to housetraining 101. Keep him contained in a crate, or tethered to you if you can't 100% supervise him. Take him out after eating, waking up, playing. When you take him out, if he doesn't go potty in 5 min, bring him back in, and keep him contained/tethered to you. Take him out again in 10 min. Repeat. Reward him heavily when he potties. Give lots of praise, and a high value treat, like a piece of cut up hot dog. Feed him twice a day. Puppies will normally need to poop 8-12 hrs after eating. Clean up the previous accidents with an enzyme cleaner like "Kids nPets" or Nature's Miracle. Place some of his poop in the spot where you want him to poop. They tend to want to return to familiar bathroom spots.

Make sure he is getting enough exercise.Take him for brisk walks twice a day once he is fully vaccinated.. Depending on his breed, start at 15 min each time, and work up to 40 min. If he's a large breed, try to stay on softer surfaces, as it is easier on his joints. Excess energy will result in bad behaviors. Walking will get rid of energy, release anxiety, help you bond, increase his confidence, give you an opportunity to socialize him, relieve boredom, and stimulate digestion (pooping).

Work on doing some basic training like sit, down, shake, etc. It will tire him out mentally, and give him confidence.

Make sure your house is "puppy proofed" for a teething puppy. They will usually start losing teeth at around 4-5 months of age. They will want to chew everything, so be aware of hazards, like electrical cords, remotes, poisonous plants like pointsiettas, chocolate that's been left out, tinsel, christmas ornaments.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

There is a book you could benefit from called "Raising a puppy You can Live With." Lots of great information there. 

Yes to everything said above.. and when a Puppy starts to teethe leave no item within reach!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

They go through stages all right lol, Izze was horrible she ate everything during teething: parts of the fence, the gutters off the house, bark off the trees you name it. But I'm sooooooooo glad that I didn't give up on her because she turned out to be the best dog I ever had.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I would not walk an 11 week old puppy 15 minutes twice a day. A puppy that age should be walked maybe 5-10 minutes once a day. There is no need for 'brisk walks' at that age, as they wear themselves out by playing anyway. My nearly 5 month old puppy has only just started getting daily walks and we only go maybe 200 metres up the road and then back again, or do a loop which is about 500 metres. With all the sniffing he does, he is totally worn out after only 5 minutes and will flop down and go to sleep as soon as we get back inside.

Walking isn't just for exercise, it also provides mental stimulation, especially for a puppy that isn't used to all the smells and sights.

And how would scolding help with his whinging and crying? He is obviously upset that your hubby left, and getting angry at him won't make him less upset. It will prolly only make him MORE upset - not only did someone leave, the other person is now angry at him, and he doesn't why!

Try to distract him with something pleasant, like a kong or a toy, or scratch him in his favourite spot.

As for vet visits, are you doing daily handling exercises with him? You should be putting him on your lap every day and play with his ears, mouth, run your hand all over him, full length of his legs and tail, and also touch his paw pads and push his nails out (and cut them if needed). If he struggles, just hold him calmly until he settles down, then put him down. He never gets put down while struggling. Soon enough you will have a puppy that goes limp as soon as he is picked up and handled, which makes vet visits a lot easier.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You are frustrated. This is normal. His behaviour IS normal and yes, puppies go through several cycles of stages of learning and developing, both physically and mentally and each one will likely frustrate you again, this is life with a puppy. You've been given some good advice here. I advise lots of deep breaths. lol. It's like dealing with a perpetual toddler and getting through the first two years of a dog's life is crazy but ultimately worth all the hard work and hair pulling.

To reiterate: 
Use your crate and do not give ANY unsupervised freedom.
Exercise should include short walks, lots of play time, several very short training sessions etc with lots of naps in between.
Keep a drag leash on puppy when he is free so you have access to grab him, he does not FORCE you to chase him..he's learned it's a fun game and that you participate. Remember the leash should only be on when he is free and SUPERVISED. 
Get rid of the pee pads and properly housetrain the puppy. It can be a real issue for learning for pup to not understand inside v outside for potty and unless you live on the 30th floor of an apartment building you are much better off using the crate/confinement and a schedule based on his bodily needs to set him up for success. Make sure he is rewarded handsomely for going outside and do not punish any accidents inside...inside accidents are always the human's fault, not the pup's. 

The only thing not mentioned yet has been socialization. He should be taken out and about each day to meet people, places, things etc for safe socialization. Walkers, wheelchairs, children, men with beards, hats, umbrellas, people of different ethnicitiies etc should ALL be on your list of things to introduce your puppy to. This is KEY to a safe and emotionally stable adult dog. 

A puppy class will go a long way too. Find a good positive reinforcement based puppy class....good for him AND good for you.

and we need pictures!!!!


----------

